# For The Love Of Snails!



## leah elisheva (Dec 2, 2013)

Well Happy Monday to all!

I eat a fair amount of snails, I do suppose, albeit not all gunked up with cream and butter and bread crumbs.

Instead, I simply transport them right from a can, and onto pasta, or tossed lightly with herbs, shallots, and oil; or whatever it be.

This simple and healthful “quickie” staple is thus part of my weekly rotation and today’s menu therefore is right here:













DSCF3569.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>31</o:Words>  <o:Characters>177</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>217</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

Using just the following ingredients, as seen above: One spaghetti squash, 2 cans Roland’s brand giant snails, grapeseed oil, olive oil, smoked paprika, black lava sea salt, and chopped fresh chives; I began whipping up my meal…

EndFragment













DSCF3570.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>14</o:Words>  <o:Characters>85</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>104</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

Cutting the spaghetti squash in half, scooping out the seeds, and coating it lightly in grapeseed oil…

EndFragment













DSCF3573.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>19</o:Words>  <o:Characters>113</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>138</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

I then put those squash halves “pulp down” onto my grill grate atop my little charcoal grill, and for about 35 minutes with a hot fire.

EndFragment













DSCF3575.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>24</o:Words>  <o:Characters>137</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>168</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

Meanwhile, I drained the 2 cans of giant snails, rinsed them, tossed those lightly through grapeseed oil too, and transferred them to a little perforated metal dish…

EndFragment













DSCF3577.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






and while the grilled squash cooled, (this grilled method lends to a golden, nutty, LOVELY version of spaghetti squash), 













DSCF3578.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






Allowing me to scrape out the "spaghetti and scrape some of the wonderful "perfect toasty char" or crispy top pieces into the mix too...













DSCF3579.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>42</o:Words>  <o:Characters>244</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>2</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>299</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

I meanwhile put that dish of snails onto my mini gas smoker, with some hickory chips, on high heat, for just 5-7 minutes.

(The snails come in the can already cooked, and thus I just smoked them this quickie way, to get aroma, to warm them, and to add a hint of flavor to their already marvelous and musky sultriness, without shrinking and shriveling them down)!

EndFragment













DSCF3580.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






The snails were sensational, warm, smoky, soft, and not tough at all - really falling apart upon one bite!













DSCF3582.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>29</o:Words>  <o:Characters>167</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>205</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

And then assembling the luscious mollusks onto that grilled vegetable, and adding the chives, some wonderful olive oil, the smoked paprika, and a bit of the stunning black lava sea salt too, the meal was complete!

EndFragment













DSCF3583.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF3588.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>3</o:Words>  <o:Characters>22</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>27</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

And it was WON-DER-FUL!!!

EndFragment

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Words>31</o:Words>  <o:Characters>180</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>221</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

Here are some super quickie shots (from other random days) of my fun “go to” junk food, or my “whip up a super quickie escargot plate of something” typical Tuesdays, or whatever it be. Enjoy!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah













DSCN3413.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCN3759.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCN3827.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0176.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0226.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0237.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0252.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0321.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0390.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0492.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0493.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0525.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0620.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0696.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0843.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0883.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF0979.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1014.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1084.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1130.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1161.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1203.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1261.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1356.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1418.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1507.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1559.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1567.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1606.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1674.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1675.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1801.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1838.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF1908.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2107.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2249.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2375.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2465.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2534.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2538.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2586.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2759.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2761.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2822.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2834.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2870.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013


















DSCF2877.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 2, 2013






EndFragment

EndFragment


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 20, 2014)

Happy Thursday to all!

While today's quickie snails were not smoked (although I do love them smoked) I felt I'd tuck them into this past thread of mine nonetheless, as they were so very delicious, simple, healthful and beautiful!!!!!!!!!

Just wheat-free angel hair pasta, raw elephant garlic, cooked spinach, chopped red pepper, red Hawaiian sea salt and olive oil, but WOW, were they just lovely!

Happy all!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4994.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 20, 2014


















DSCF4995.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 20, 2014


















DSCF4996.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 20, 2014


















DSCF4997.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 20, 2014


















DSCF4998.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 20, 2014


----------



## moikel (Feb 24, 2014)

I love snails! We have some local here but the restaurants get most of them. I ate them in France but way down south where they do them in a sauce like a bolongnaise . I saw those big seafood platters in France that had all sorts of sea creatures on them including lots of things in shells that looked like sea snails.
Where are yours coming from?


----------



## denappy (Feb 24, 2014)

I can say I've never tried them, but your Qviews make them look great!  May have to add that to my list!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you Mick!!! (And Denappy)!!!

I do love snails!!!!!

First off, on Mick's question about location; I have indeed had snails here that hailed from France, but that's nearly 100% farmed, and extra dousing in hot water on their parts (more on that another time) and the guys are often fed dill; which, for the record is "one" of my favorite fresh herbs (chives being my very favorite) and yet I'm not sure that such a force fed spice-farmed-system a magical mollusk does make.

Conversely, I have found the best flavor from wild snails coming in from Indonesia, and now even buy the "Roland" brand can of such (sold at Walmart no less, who knew, right) and LOVE the texture and flavor, far more than the French versions available here.

But yes, here is to more snails for any who wish for such, as they're so low cal (you could eat 100 of them thus) and so sexy (I think anyway, as a food) and they have tons of other healthy B12 and protein elements, that it's just an easy add on to pasta or anything else - chili even!

OK, such is my diatribe on snails!!! Smiles. T'is good food!

Happy all!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh, and here is a video from last fall, with some fun "escargot-esque" energy! Enjoy! Cheers! - Leah


----------

